# business names??



## wideawakejake (Sep 29, 2012)

just wanted to double check this. if there is an atv related company that i thought had great customer service wanted to mention that on here,,,,, i can mention theire name , prices and service rating,,,, just not a link to their website right?


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

Name yes, rating yes, prices no, links no, contact info no.


----------



## wideawakejake (Sep 29, 2012)

ok cool thanks 425


----------



## DaveMK1 (Nov 8, 2009)

Well who is it? Lol


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk when I should be doing something more productive.


----------



## wideawakejake (Sep 29, 2012)

well i didnt want to say anything until they arrived , but its ATV DIRECT. i have been shopping for zillas and am not one to ever nickle and dime for the absalute cheapest price. but the differnt suppliers prices were all over the place. came across ATV DIRECT and their price for 30"x14 zillas was just about right delivered. and they were in stock and not far away. free shipping too. ordered, and than later in the day forgot they price matched . but i already ordered. so i called back and spoke with Brendon.He was super cool on the phone, and said no problem. I didnt even have time to mention where i found the zilla's a little cheaper, he just flat out smoked even that price. BY A LONG SHOT. So anyway I'm more of a customer service kind of guy rather than cheapest price. Even if they had said "sorry man, you already ordered, we cant do that because you ordered already" .....I still thought their price was more than good and thought they already knew how to treat a customer. But i felt they went above and beyond with this, and thought they should be recognized for it. excellent customer service.


----------



## wideawakejake (Sep 29, 2012)

recieved tires. ordered on thursday, they arrived the following wendsday in the morning. very pleased with Direct ATV. will do business in the future with them.

---------- Post added at 01:25 PM ---------- Previous post was at 01:24 PM ----------

sorry thats ATV DIRECT.


----------



## brutemike (Mar 23, 2010)

Nice now we just need some pics.


----------

